# señora/señorita (mujer trabajando en una tienda)



## Hillclimber

Buenos días a todos

Estoy confundido a que es correcto para llamar a una mujer trabajando en una tienda o otro lugar publico, como un hotel, o biblioteca, o abarrotes. ¿Pueden usteds ayudarme?
Gracias.
Hillclimber

p.s. And PLEASE correct my Spanish!


----------



## alc112

If you don't know the female person, Tell her Señora
Here we say Señora for a female person who is married and Señorita when she is not marriedI hope this helps


----------



## Snowflake

En principio depende de dos cosas:

- El estado civil de la susodicha: soltera:señorita; casada:señora, si no sabemos el estado civil: señorita.

- La edad de la susodicha: joven:señorita; No tan joven: señora.

Para mí, en un establecimiento público, el modo correcto sería "señorita".


----------



## Hillclimber

Thanks to both of you.


----------



## Antartic

Tiene razon Snowflake, es problema es cuando la mujer en cuestion, no es ni joven ni vieja y no sabemos su estado civil. Una vez llamé a una 'mujer de edad', señora, porque era lo mas logico de acuerdo a la edad que representaba, pero me corrigió inmediatamente y me dijo: ¡Señorita!, claro porque ella era soltera. uff, whatever.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Hill: I suppose the same can be said in English. Do we call her "miss", or "ma'am"? It depends on her age, demeanor, and the store as well. Like others have suggested, I would go with "ma'am" (señora) is I were uncertain.


----------



## ~PiCHi~

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Hill: I suppose the same can be said in English. Do we call her "miss", or "ma'am"? It depends on her age, demeanor, and the store as well. Like others have suggested, I would go with "ma'am" (señora) is I were uncertain.


 
Debe decir señorita (Miss)
Cuando trabajaba en el cine y tenía que atender niños, siempre me llamaban "señora". Uno entiende que son niños y no saben diferenciar, pero aún así ofende y lo digo por experiencia. Más cuando son gente que ya puede diferenciar y te dicen señora sí te enoja.
Te recomiendo utilizar señorita siempre, al menos que de plano este ya con canas..


----------



## Artrella

Mi opinión y lo que se usa al menos en mi país, sea una mujer joven o viejita, es decirle *Señorita*, a menos que ella indique que es *Señora*, en cuyo caso usamos este término.  Pero para ir a lo seguro y no pasar por maleducados, decimos "señorita", sobre todo en lugares públicos o cuando hablamos por teléfono.

Saludos


----------



## Edwin

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Hill: I suppose the same can be said in English. Do we call her "miss", or "ma'am"? It depends on her age, demeanor, and the store as well. Like others have suggested, I would go with "ma'am" (señora) is I were uncertain.



Venus, don't you think ma'am can be used to address unmarried women? For example, children (when I was young  ) were taught to use *yes/no ma'am* to adult women and *yes/no sir* to adult men. In particular children should use yes/no ma'am  when speaking to a female teacher, married or not (IMHO). I think Mrs is the analogue of señora.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Edwin said:
			
		

> Venus, don't you think ma'am can be used to address unmarried women? For example, children (when I was young  ) were taught to use *yes/no ma'am* to adult women and *yes/no sir* to adult men. In particular children should use yes/no ma'am  when speaking to a female teacher, married or not (IMHO). I think Mrs is the analogue of señora.



Ok, maybe I am being misunderstood, or misunderstanding myself! I realize that certain titles are given to married and unmarried women. I suppose I wasn't giving it enough credit, though. My comment never mentioned whether the woman was married, or not.

When I am in a store, and a young woman (15-my age) is helping me, I call her "miss". When a woman older than I is helping me, I call her "ma'am". If I am shopping, and I go into a young women's clothing store, I would have difficulty calling a 15-year-old girl "ma'am".   

Yes, as a child I called every woman "ma'am" because every woman was older than I!    Maybe I'm going about this the wrong way . . .   

Am I clear now? What do y'all think??


----------



## Marias-espanol

alc112 said:


> If you don't know the female person, Tell her Señora
> Here we say Señora for a female person who is married and Señorita when she is not marriedI hope this helps


I have a question.  Does this apply to friends as well?  I go to this Mexican resturant, I know ALL the guys that work there, we are all good friends. (friends thats all no more) We are all on first name basis.  They even address me informally (estás). Yesterday one of them called me *"Señora"*.  I asked him why he called me that, and he said, "Respect, and because you are married."  I am also older than him, but I didn't think that you would call a friend *"Señora".*  Would someone explaine this to me, please?   Thanks so much,
    María


----------



## Marias-espanol

Does anyone know the answer??
Ayudame, ¿por favor?


----------



## Marta Mahía

_Tiene razon Snowflake, es problema es cuando la mujer en cuestion, no es ni joven ni vieja y no sabemos su estado civil. Una vez llamé a una 'mujer de edad', señora, porque era lo mas logico de acuerdo a la edad que representaba, pero me corrigió inmediatamente y me dijo: ¡Señorita!, claro porque ella era soltera. uff, whatever._

*Antartic, *el problema reside en que estás haciendo distinciones en función de la apariencia. Tú mismo dices "llamo señora a una mujer de edad". Eso es lo que molesta del tratamiento "señora". Aunque sea cierto que la nominada sea mayor (habría que definir qué entendemos por mayor de todas maneras), no gusta.

Es como si de repente empezamos a llamar "gordo/a" a los que lo son y "delgado/a" a los de poco peso. O si a los doctores hubieran de llamarnos doctor Pérez por ejemplo y al analfabeto, analfabeto González por poner otro ejemplo. O llamar gafotas a los que llevan gafas y linces a los demás.

Se trata de discriminaciones. No importa que sea cierto que eres mayor o no (es muy subjetivo de todas maneras porque mi compañera de piso tiene 24 años y le llaman señora a veces o sea que...), se trata de que lo que tú pienses de una persona (es mayor, es vieja, es joven...), no importa, y ni siquiera importa que sea mayor, no se pueden hacer discriminaciones.

El tratamiento de señora y señorita pertenece a épocas pretéritas en las que dedicaba sobre todo a gente de alto poder adquisitivo o alta alcurnia. Era un distintivo de clase básicamente porque nadie llamaba señora a la criada o a la campesina.
Hoy en día no hacemos distinciones de ese tipo, ¿por qué hacerlas por la edad?
Muy fácilmente un profesor podría llegar a clase y llamar burros a todos sus alumnos porque comparados con él no saben ni la mitad, por ejemplo.
Y aunque sea cierto, no se debe permitir, ¿o sí?


----------



## Marta Mahía

Marias, no debes preocuparte, el tratamiento de señora o señorita no siempre distingue por edades.

Yo vivo en Francia y a veces a mi compañera de piso que tiene 24 años le llaman "madame" en el super o en cualquier oficina. Y tengo una compañera de trabajo que no aparenta más de 18 años y a veces también le llaman "madame".
En España es diferente. Allí suele llamársele señoras a mujeres de más edad pero a mí una vez unos niños en la playa me llamaron señora y yo tenía 14 años. 14 años, tal como te lo cuento.
Así que no debes tomártelo muy a pecho.
De todas maneras, es lo que contaba antes, ese tratamiento suele ofender y deberíamos optar por borrarlo de nuestro vocabulario.


----------



## kra

I also never know whether to say _señora_ or _señorita_. Each language and country has its own rules that are sometimes kind of vague.

I always think calling a young woman _señora_ will make her think she doesn't look young, yet calling someone a _señorita_ when she doesn't appear to be 30+ is not respectful enough.

I wonder how this is approached in Mexico?


----------



## AlanT

I hope I'm asking in the right place here. I tried a search for my question, but didn't get any results. 

I was at the grocery store today, where they have a filtered water dispensing machine. I had my 2 gallon bottle and a Latino woman was ahead of me, with 4 five gallon bottles in her cart and her 2 young children.

After she had filled her first bottle, she gestured for me to go ahead. Nice lady! 

I filled my bottle quickly. I wanted to thank her for letting me go ahead, but noticed that she wasn't wearing a wedding ring. So I said "Muchas gracias _Señorita_!"

Was that correct? Does it differ with various Spanish speaking cultures?

Thanks,

Alan


----------



## scotu

The mother of 2 children is "Señora." 
Your mistake would be similar to calling a grandmother with her grandkids, "Miss"


----------



## Sunshine on Leith

She could have been the nanny...


----------



## albertovidal

Here, we use to call "señorita" to young women whether or not they're married.


----------



## Sunshine on Leith

That's a tricky one, Alberto. Define young versus old in age years, then young versus old in physical appearance. I usually prefer to stay out of it and not say senora o senorita if I can avoid it.

My personal preference is to be adressed as 'Muchas gracias, mi bella dama'


----------



## albertovidal

Sunshine on Leith said:


> That's a tricky one, Alberto. Define young versus old in age years, then young versus old in physical appearance. I usually prefer to stay out of it and not say senora o senorita if I can avoid it.
> 
> My personal preference is to be adressed as 'Muchas gracias, mi bella dama'



It sounds very poetical but not at all colloquial.
We call "señorita" to those women who look like young ladies. And, although the lady is married she will feel flattered if you call her "señorita"
"Señora" may sound "ugly" for a woman in her 30's or 40's if she not not married or for a young woman in her 20's (although she's married).


----------



## jsbach5000

This is my first post. I am a 60-year old woman living in Northern California. For several years now many younger men call us older women "Miss" and now I notice that some younger Spanish speaking men, who know me casually,  also call me "Señorita". I am under the impression that this is simply a kindly way to make an older woman feel youthful and not "over the hill".  I view it as a friendly gesture.   Perhaps the Spanish speakers in my area,  are adapting to our casual ways?  I would feel distressed if accused of arrogancia, but I would feel even more distressed if I was misinterpreting friendliness for disguised insults. Perhaps it is a case of "when in Rome..."?  I would appreciate any insight. Thank you.


----------



## Sunshine on Leith

jsbach5000 said:


> This is my first post. I am a 60-year old woman living in Northern California. For several years now many younger men call us older women "Miss" and now I notice that some younger Spanish speaking men, who know me casually,  also call me "Señorita". I am under the impression that this is simply a kindly way to make an older woman feel youthful and not "over the hill".  I view it as a friendly gesture.   Perhaps the Spanish speakers in my area,  are adapting to our casual ways?  I would feel distressed if accused of arrogancia, but I would feel even more distressed if I was misinterpreting friendliness for disguised insults. Perhaps it is a case of "when in Rome..."?  I would appreciate any insight. Thank you.



Interesting question jsbach5000, and welcome to the forum!

Maybe only a Northern Californian young man can answer this, but my insights are:

- it is a sign of respect, the same as young boys address their teachers as 'Miss'
- they are playing safe, as they might not know your married status
- Spanish ones are just literally translating

My question, don't they use 'Ms' in your nick of the woods?


----------



## jsbach5000

Hola, Sunshine. Thank you for the reply and the welcome.  I actually rarely hear "Ms." used in conversation, except in business. Now that you mention it, I do recall that the young men do call me "Señorita " in a respectful tone if they know me or if they are being casually flirty in fun (but still quite respectful).


----------



## scotu

If there is no way to tell if a woman is married then "señorita" is save, if there is no doubt that the lady is married (like if she has two kids with her) then señora is is the respectful response. If you have made the wrong response and it is important to the lady, she will correct you. In my experience, older women who may be flattered by "señorita" in informal situations,  are appreciative of the respectful use or "señora"  in formal situations.


----------



## jsbach5000

Hola. Eso es lo que pienso y yo queria de aclarar. Gracias.


----------



## perlamaria

Hillclimber said:


> Buenos días a todos Estoy confundido a que es correcto para llamar a una mujer trabajando en una tienda o otro lugar publico, como un hotel, o biblioteca, o abarrotes. ¿Pueden usteds ayudarme?Gracias.Hillclimber p.s. And PLEASE correct my Spanish!


----------



## clzvs

En mi ciudad, normalmente llamamos señorita sin importar la edad que tenga, ya que sonaría muy agresivo (aunque de verdad sea señora) decirle "Señora, me da esto"; incluso si tiene 100, 1000 años se le llamará "señorita".
Señora se ocupa cuando ya sabes el estado civil de la persona, también se le llama señora cuando la persona ya tiene hijos.
Saludos.


----------



## elanglojicano

Where there are several young women together in a group, some of whom you know are married and some you know are single, would the one salutation _Señoras _be acceptable?


----------



## Nipnip

elanglojicano said:


> Where there are several young women together in a group, some of whom you know are married and some you know are single, would the one salutation _Señoras _be acceptable?


Mmm. I would have to say Señoras y señoritas. Why don't you say "damas" (ladies).


----------



## elanglojicano

Good idea, Nipnip.  I know them all, so might try _mis bellas damas _with no hint of flirting.


----------



## UZIKATKILLKILL

Señorita es solo para llamarla personalmente y se puede usar señora, depende de la edad. El termino es empleada o vendedora.


----------



## kathilu

jajajaja mujer de edad debe haberla hecho sentir vieja...


----------



## kathilu

For several women here in my country their age is a ver sensitive topic. That is why many people decided to tell Señorita despite of their age to any women who is working as a seller or maybe in costumer service or any job related to service. This is a way to show them "respect" 
(but for me is non-sense)
Creo que va a depender mucho del tema y contexto social. Los eufemismos son una moda innecesariamente útil en ocasiones


----------



## Omada

Marta Mahía said:


> Marias, no debes preocuparte, el tratamiento de señora o señorita no siempre distingue por edades.
> 
> Yo vivo en Francia y a veces a mi compañera de piso que tiene 24 años le llaman "madame" en el super o en cualquier oficina. Y tengo una compañera de trabajo que no aparenta más de 18 años y a veces también le llaman "madame".
> En España es diferente. Allí suele llamársele señoras a mujeres de más edad pero a mí una vez unos niños en la playa me llamaron señora y yo tenía 14 años. 14 años, tal como te lo cuento.
> Así que no debes tomártelo muy a pecho.
> De todas maneras, es lo que contaba antes, ese tratamiento suele ofender y deberíamos optar por borrarlo de nuestro vocabulario.



A mí no me ofende que me llamen señora. Yo estoy en una edad dudosa, y cuando voy con los niños me llaman señora seguro, pero cuando voy con amigas nos llaman señoritas. Sea como fuere, ya que es un tratamiento de respeto (llamar gordo, vieja, gafotas o burro no lo es) no podemos ofendernos por el simple hecho de que la otra persona no haya acertado con lo que esperábamos oír.

Creo que no hay problema en llamar a alguien de más edad que uno "señora", y de menos edad que uno "señorita", si nada nos indica cuál es su estado civil. En España llamar "señorita" a una señora muy mayor no sería propio, aún siendo soltera.

Pero para no cometer errores, siempre se puede omitir y decir por ejeplo "disculpe/perdone, podría (usted) ayudarme...", "enseguida se lo traigo" etc... tratando de usted se resuelve el problema y se muestra respeto y educación.


----------



## EddieZumac

En México, a una mujer que le está atendiendo en un negocio (tienda, restaurante) siempre se le debe de llamar "señorita" independientemente de su aparente edad. Si la mujer es una cliente, también se le debe llamar "señorita" anuque vaya con dos niños --- puede ser la tía (o cuidadora) de los niños.

No me puedo imaginar estar en un restaurante en México y llamarle señora al la que me está atendiendo.
"Señorita" siempre funciona y está correcto. No hay vuelta de hoja.

Sin embargo, en España, si le dices "Señorita" a la mesera o dependiente, inmediatamente se van a dar cuenta que vienes de México.

Mi mujer da clases particulares a adultos y niños aquí en México. Tiene 62 años y sus alumnos todos le dicen "Miss". Así se acostumbra.


----------

